# Vintage Penny Farthing Restoration



## Smokysox (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi,
Can anyone help identify the Penny Farthing in the photos, I've been told it's possibly a Singer from 1880?
Any help will be greatly appreciated.

I also need a new front wheel, it's 52" and I would like it to be in original design / copy the current & similar material. I would also appreciate any information on companies preferably in the UK who could carry out the restoration and wheel rebuild.
Many thanks in advance,


----------



## bombollis (Dec 27, 2015)

Not sure on the brand. Bike looks very nice and original, why do you need a new front wheel? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokysox (Dec 27, 2015)

The front wheel rim is very rusty and slightly damaged around the edges, the spokes are also knackered and very rusty, it's also completely missing the solid rubber tyre.


----------



## vincev (Dec 27, 2015)

Smokysox said:


> The front wheel rim is very rusty and slightly damaged around the edges, the spokes are also knackered and very rusty, it's also completely missing the solid rubber tyre.




If you live by an Amish community a wagon wheel place can do the rubber you need for the tire.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 27, 2015)

Go directly to 
http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/default.asp
register for the forum and ask there- I will post  a link to this post.  There are a number of members in the UK who could help you out- also check in with the Veteran Cycle Club-
http://www.v-cc.org.uk/
Not a lot of on-line presence, but a lot of events and a lot of expertise.  New rims can be made and new rubber installed.


----------



## pelletman (Dec 27, 2015)

Bearings are Rudge and should say Rudge and have some numbers on them, or they are copies of Rudge bearings.  The bike could be a Rudge, but the Rudge info is pretty deep and apparent on one side of the neck of the backbone, I would suspect you would have already seen the name if it were there.  Rudge sold their bearings to the trade, and lots of small shops over there built bikes and didn't but markings on them.  It has been said the largest manufacturer over there was "Unknown English"  You may never know the maker, I'll send this thread to some of my English friends who may be able to help


----------



## pelletman (Dec 27, 2015)

Also look for a name etched into the end of the pedal plate, if they are rusty use some wd40 or similar lubricant and a brass wire brush to clean them up.  Also clean up the neck if you haven't


----------



## mueller22031 (Jan 2, 2016)

I second that it is not a Singer, the handlebar attach points are wrong.  Lucky for you you have both original wheels.  They normally come without a rear wheel, as those wear out faster than the front.  Unless the front wheel is cracked, it may still be rideable with some new rubber on it.


----------



## Smokysox (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello, We have made some progress with the restoration of the Penny Farthing. We now know the bearings are Brown Aelous patent No. 3531 built 1877.

Possible new guess is that it looks like a Humber make, but any corrections are welcome.

We have not found any other markings and struggling on the type of brake to rebuild? Any help will be appreciated on the brake, rod and  spoon type or a flat push down brake?

I've attached some of the latest photos.
The excellent restoration work has been carried out by Christian, from Richards of England.

Any help on colour scheme would also be appreciated. The current colours are primers / under coats.


----------

